# Happy Birthday 220Swift



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy birthday my friend.

I must be suffering from halfsheimers disease as I can't remember half the time. I spoke on the phone with 220 earlier today (always a pleasure) and just plain forgot to wish him a happy b'day.

We all chipped in and bought you a cake Mike, but as one of his final acts as President, Obama called and said we had to share it with everyone who was not fortunate enough to have a birthday today......

this is what your cake looked like once we lit the candles :camp2:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday,another year closer to retirement.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy birthday Mike

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mike !!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday 220!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Mike...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Buddy---------Just happen to see this post {been out calling}---Hope your Day was Great and you overstuffed on Birthday Cake---Best you had a bucket of water to put the flames out-* :camp01: * :help:* *----------* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!

Inside of two years now hassell and counting the days,


----------

